

Why are gambling markets organised so differently from financial markets [pdf] - fallentimes
http://pricetheory.uchicago.edu/levitt/Papers/LevittHowDoMarketsFunction2004.pdf

======
fallentimes
Html version (doesn't show up very well): <http://is.gd/6ej7>

